
Show HN: Breezy – A Marketplace for Easily Finding the Best Pet Insurance - jasonca0716
https://sobreezy.com/
======
jasonca0716
Hi everyone, we’re super excited to share with you that we just launched our
startup Breezy which aims to help you quickly find the best and most
affordable insurance for your pets!

Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/breezy-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/breezy-2)

This is our MVP launch and we’re still at least a few weeks away from the
solution that we initially envisioned. However, after the first week of YC
Startup School course where Michael Seibel emphasized the importance of having
an MVP and getting feedback from customers early on, my Co-Founder Richard & I
sat down and discussed what we can do or how many features we can trim down to
get something out in 4 weeks instead of 10, which led to our launch today!

The reason why we decided to build Breezy is that as a pet parent myself, I
found the pet insurance search process to be extremely redundant and
overwhelming as you have to fill out the same application form over and over
again just to get a quote. In addition, understanding each provider's policy
and exclusions can be very frustrating as they can be quite different
depending on the plan you choose. Also, there is no clear evidence as to why
the prices vary so much when comparing one company to another.

Our goal is to make the pet insurance search process easy and transparent. And
we’re in the process of adding more providers to our website. Please check out
our website here and feel free to reach out with any questions or comments.
All feedbacks are greatly appreciated!

